# Polaris 325 Magnum



## GTHC

Hey guys,
I ran across a "deal" on a 2002 Polaris 325 Magnum 4x4.
I have been looking for a deal on a quad that will mainly be used for deer hunting. I have heard all kinds of good things about the Sportsman but little about the Magnum. As I don't have the time or desire to do much trail riding the ATV will not be used that often, it does have a plow on it, so I would definetly be using that around the house!!
Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks, GTHC......


----------



## BASSNTAZ

I have experience with 2 different Magnums. The first is a 2002 4X4 500 that my buddy owns. The only problem he as every had was when it rolled offf his trailer on 75 this year. The other is my wife's 2001 2X4 325. We have never had any problems with it at all. I have however had lots of problem with my 99 500 sportsman.

Good luck.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Good solid machines. Not fast or overly powerful but for a hunting and utlity quad, it will get the job done.


----------



## GTHC

Thanks for the input. All the reviews I have read online are also pretty positive.
looks like we will close the deal this week.
Thanks for the advice.
GTHC.......


----------



## fulldraw

I have a 2006 330 Magnum 4x4 and I have had zero problems with it. I up graded the battery to a Diehard and I put a plow on it to push snow. I tell you what it has all the power I need and it pushes snow with no problem. As for trail riding I have never gotten stuck besides bottoming on a snow bank but with a 1500 Ib. wench that I have on it, it is a go anywhere do anything machine. I will probably have it until it dies. 

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## moosereloader

GTHC said:


> Thanks for the input. All the reviews I have read online are also pretty positive.
> looks like we will close the deal this week.
> Thanks for the advice.
> GTHC.......


I have a 1995 Polaris 425 Magnum and never had a problem with it. I bought it new in 1994. Except when my son got the axles caught in an old barbed wire fence that was hidden under the snow. That was a big headache. Unwinding and cutting yard after yard of old rusty wire. I've drug 3 deer out of the woods all at once. It is not a race machine, but it goes plenty fast. Just be careful and treat it with respect. You will not be disapointed. 
Good Luck With It, MOOSE


----------

